# H110iGt Abstandshalter gerissen



## Atosch (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 
ich habe heute meine H70 gegen eine H110iGT getauscht.
Dabei ist mir leider einer der Abstandshalter für S1156 abgerissen.
Ich habe jetzt provisorisch die Schraube von der H70 verwendet.

Ich habe aber das Gefühl das Teil kühlt nicht merklich besser wie die alte H70 ist das normal.
Ich habe als Paste Thermalright Chill Faktor verwendet und den Radiator in das Gehäuse in den Deckel gepackt.
Die Lüfter blasen von oben kalte Luft durch.
I7-860@ 3,3GHZ nach 10 min Prime 95 auf dem wärmsten Kern bei 82°C (Beide Helikopter auf Maximum)
Hab ich zu viel anpressdruck an der Pumpe, oder woran kann das liegen.
Im Idle hab ich auch über 40°C.
Da war meine H70 besser.


----------



## Combi (22. Januar 2016)

die lüfter sollten von unten luft nach oben durchpusten,damit die warme luft aus dem tower geht.
du kehrst den kamineffekt um und das ist kontraproduktiv.
bau das ding nochmal ab und neu zusammen.
entweder hast du es falsch montiert,zu fest,zu leicht..ka..machs nochmal um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Januar 2016)

40° im Idle sind zu viel, da passt was nicht. Die 82° nach 10 Minuten gefallen mir auch nicht. Die Lüfter gehören jedenfalls so dass sie aus dem Gehäuse raus blasen! Wenn die von oben reinblasen arbeitest du gegen die natürliche Konvektion (warme Luft steigt auf) und produzierst einen Hitzestau im Gehäuse. Wie schon gesagt runter damit und nochmal neu. Vielleicht bekommst ja den Stift ersetzt, wende dich mal an den Corsair-Support.

Der 1156er ist manchmal eine Diva wenns um den Anpressdruck geht, pass also trotzdem auf dass du den Kühler gleichmäßig und nicht zu fest anziehst, sonst kann er gern mal herumzicken.


----------



## Atosch (22. Januar 2016)

unten passen Sie aber nicht mehr drauf (zu eng im Gehäuse).
Ich könnte Sie höchstens umdrehen damit Sie saugen aber ich vemute das gibt noch schlechtere Werte.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Januar 2016)

Probiers mal aus. Beim saugen is halt wichtig dass die Lüfter wirklich schön dicht Abschließen und keine Falschluft saugen können.


----------



## Atosch (22. Januar 2016)

Alles klar werd ich probieren.
Ich hab die cpu nochmal neu aufgesetzt und die Schraube ohne abstandshalter auch extra vorsichtig angezogen.
Jetzt bin ich nach 15 min Prime bei relativ stabilen 70°C auf dem heiseßten Kern. mit Lüfterprofil Quiet.

Klingt doch besser oder?

Jetzt muss mir der Nette Herr vom Corsair Support nur noch so nen depperten Stift zukommen lassen dann bin ich glaub erstmal glücklich.
Das ist ne halbe Stunde AFK.

P.S. Ich hab dann ne H70 zu verkaufen  aber das pack ich später in meinen V Thread.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet Ihr übrigens von denen als Ersatz für die doch recht brachialen Standardlüfter?
https://www.caseking.de/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-linus-tech-tips-edition-luefter-140mm-luna-051.html


----------



## Atosch (26. Januar 2016)

Lesen hier eigentlich keine Mitarbeiter von Corsair mit?
Ich dachte das ist der Support Teil des Forums.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2016)

Warte doch mal ab.
Die Leute leben ja nicht hier im Forum. Die melden sich schon, wenn sie Zeit haben und wollen dann sicher auch gleich eine Lösung anbieten, sowas braucht Geduld.


----------



## Atosch (26. Januar 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2016)

Hi Atosch,

entschuldige die späte Antwort. Mach doch bitte ein Support-Ticket über unser Kundenportal auf, damit wir dir das Halterungs-Kit zusenden können.

Grüße


----------



## Atosch (4. Februar 2016)

Ok Vielen Dank


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2016)

Magst du mir noch die Ticketnummer mitteilen? Dann schau ich mir den Vorgang an und helfe falls es nötig sein sollte. Danke


----------



## Atosch (12. Februar 2016)

Ist super gelaufen, vielen Dank.
Habe das Ersatzteil bereits hier.


----------

